# Joseph Woelfl



## John Kiunke (Mar 25, 2016)

He was a contemporary of Beethoven, but was more interested in continuing the Viennese classical tradition. He is just about as underrated as Kozeluch. There is only one piece of sheet music and a handful of CDs of his on Presto Classical, so you can find his works on Youtube. His Sonata in C minor Op. 25, Trio in D major, Op. 23/1, and Sonata in B minor Op. 28/3, and any of Piano Concertos are well worth a listen.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Woelfl and Beethoven had a famous piano duel, which Beethoven is often credited with winning. Not necessarily so! Here's an account from the _Allgemeinen Musikalischen Zeitung (Leipzig)_ in 1799:
----------------------------------------------------
...After we have featured the ladies first, as we should, let us discuss the gentlemen. Among these, Beethoven and Woelfl create the most excitement. Opinions as to the advantages of the one over the other are divided here. However, it appears as if the larger party is tending towards the latter. I want to try to point out the characteristics of both, without taking part in the ensuing argument.

Beethoven' s play is exceedingly brilliant, but less delicate and at times somewhat unclear. He shows himself to best advantage in free improvisation. And here the lightness and at the same time firmness in the sequence of his ideas is really quite extraordinary. B. instantly varies every theme, and not only in its figures. Since the death of Mozart who will always remain the non plus ultra in this, I have never found this kind of pleasure to the degree with which B. provides it. In this, Woelfl is inferior to him.

However, Woelfl has at his disposal a thorough musical learnedness and true dignity in composition. He performs movements that appear nearly impossible to execute with a lightness, precision, and distinctness that is truly amazing. Of course, the large structure of his hands is an advantage in this. His performance is purposeful everywhere, pleasing and caressing in the adagios and equally far from the extremes of sparseness and overcrowding-this is why one can not only admire him but also enjoy him. That Woelfl's unassuming and pleasing behavior gains over Beethoven with his sometimes haughty manner is very natural...


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

Very nice, days ago I mentioned him in the composer's rivalries as "Dussek X Woelfl" because Woelfl made a piano sonata (op.41) which he considered the most difficult piano work of those times and he gave it the nick-name "Non Plus Ultra".
Anyway it seems Dussek "answered", with a new publication of his "Le retour à Paris" Sonata (Op.64) with the title "Plus Ultra".
I like both pieces. 
Nice to see more interest in Woelfl 

All the best
Artur


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

John Kiunke said:


> He was a contemporary of Beethoven, but was more interested in continuing the Viennese classical tradition. He is just about as underrated as Kozeluch. There is only one piece of sheet music and a handful of CDs of his on Presto Classical, so you can find his works on Youtube. His Sonata in C minor Op. 25, Trio in D major, Op. 23/1, and Sonata in B minor Op. 28/3, and any of Piano Concertos are well worth a listen.


I have the piano concerto's very good music, mediocre playing.


----------

